# Vape King Online New Look 2020



## Gizmo (2/7/20)

We very pleased with our new look for 2020. A few minor fixes to still do but it's 99% done.

Let me know what you guys think. The big focus was mobile performance and ease of use.




https://www.vapeking.co.za/​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (2/7/20)

I think it is great. I did find it a bit strange to see RTA's and RDA's under the builders tags.

It makes sense but a noob to the site will look under tanks section and perhaps not think about builders for those items.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/7/20)

Stranger said:


> I think it is great. I did find it a bit strange to see RTA's and RDA's under the builders tags.
> 
> It makes sense but a noob to the site will look under tanks section and perhaps not think about builders for those items.


Yes, its a tricky one to know where to place it. Any suggestions are always welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (2/7/20)

A lot of focus went to speed of the website. Most of our users use their mobiles so speed is the utmost importance to us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/7/20)

Looking good @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/7/20)

Love the look.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SJY124 (2/7/20)

Looking good @Gizmo 

Now to add some new stock to the website

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (2/7/20)

It looks very good! It's uncluttered, as was the previous site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/20)

Nice job @Gizmo! Bazinga! And the forgot password thingy works for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/7/20)

Much more betterrer well done guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/20)

Looking good @Gizmo 

The site is super fast on my mobile! Wow!

congrats 

I did notice in the MTL liquids quite a few of them were sold out. Not sure if that’s supposed to be like that. 

But it’s very slick!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (12/7/20)

Great, it’s much faster on mobile. There’s a caption missing, you know, the one that says ‘We’ll sell you as much nicotine as you can handle’, but I guess we’ll just have to wait for that one. Excellent service during lockdown after a couple of teething problems, well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

